# Anyone remember Audio Gods amplifiers?



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got one for a great price. Class A goodness. Wondering if anyone had experience with them or could provide specs. Here info and pics of my new amp.

All I know is this is the Audio Gods USA-100X 2-channel Class "A" Amplifier. It has two channels but I'm not sure of the output. Im assuming 50x2 but its certainly overbuilt for those specs. Anyone know?


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

looks like a rare amp. I've never really scene a class A...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

yep remember them well.. def not a true class a amp but prob a hybrid.. no way it would be a true class a... the inefficiency and heat would be unusable in car... same as a lot of other amps stating "class a" ont knocking it.. they were a pretty nice amp back then..


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

I remember em a bit, prolly some of the better stuff from Hollywood Sound labs..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i guess that was "before my time" ....pretty cool though since they seem rare


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Well if it was a nice amp then, its a nice amp now. I was these were designed out of Hollywood Sound Labs UK branch, doesnt match up with the made in usa all over it though. Anyone know the specs? Is this a low impedance amp like the hccas or audio arts?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I got a rare amp collection going for my install in progress.

I have to decide between the Audio Gods, this sweet ass mobile ES










and another amp for my tweets or mids or sub considering I can use the sony at 860 watts at 1 ohm or 650 at 2 ohm bridged. It would probably make sense to get an efficient ice or class d for the subs to balance it all out though.

I also have a Audison LRx4.300 on the way but Im not sure if I want to use it or resell it at this point. I like the old school amps for some reason.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I remember when HSL was the "new dog in town"...I think it was circa 1991


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Go with the Audio Art series amplifiers and call it a day. 


would love to have a few HC100's


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

anyone have any audio art amps just sittin round? That or a pg ms25


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i miss the old amps audio art was great stuff back then... id love to start a collection but the wife would shoot me lol


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

zfactor said:


> i miss the old amps audio art was great stuff back then... id love to start a collection but the wife would shoot me lol


There'd be 2 of us in the headlines. I really want my old PPI ProMos amps back...or the Adcoms, or the PG MS's, or the Soundstreams, or the old Punch's. I had so many good ones. 

Cue Cinderella's "Don't know what you got, til it's gone"


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

This one isn't bery impressive.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

89grand said:


> This one isn't bery impressive.


BS.. It has the word biamp on it homie!, bet you couldn't blow a DIYMA with that!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

No it doesn't wonder why the difference in the internals are so significant? Maybe the "class a" designs were their high end and this was their low end?

Edit; theyre made by different companies. I guess HSL sold the name to Koambra?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

wow all the old audio gods i saw the internals of were far more substantial than that one is.. def not what i remember from them


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like a Soundstream D series II amp from the back.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

ONlY if you look at it REALLY quick.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Different company. Audio Gods was a short term company from Hollywood Sound around 1993-94. Shortly thereafter, Chinese knock-offs hit the flea market scene. Notice that the "crown" is missing from the logo. HSL being a small company was powerless to stop and finally just discontinued the line.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> anyone have any audio art amps just sittin round? That or a pg ms25


I got audio art 50HC, 200.2xe, and 260.6. All in perfect working condition. LMK if you are interested


----------

